# 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???



## Maurizio (31. Jan. 2006)

Hi leute,

ich wollte mir ein CompactSieve II als Leergehäuse hollen und möchte ein 150 Micron Siebelement! Woher bekomme ich das?   Finde immer nur die Siebelemente für den EstroSieve :cry: .

Danke

MFG
Mauri


----------



## Thorsten (1. Feb. 2006)

hmmm habe das ganz übersehen   

Aber Maurizio sag mal, wo siehst Du denn den Unterschied zwischen CompactSieve II und  EstroSieve?

Warum soll es ein 150my Sieb sein?

Das halte ich doch für sehr sehr fein...ein 200-250my Sieb ist völlig ok.

Bedenke, um so feiner das Siebelement ist, um so höher/öfter ist der Reinigungsaufwand von diesem.....  

Mein Spaltsieb hat 250my und es funktioniert reibungslos, die Verschmutzung im Patronenfilter hält sich auch in Grenzen.


----------



## Maurizio (2. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,

also eigentlich der Preis.

Ich wollte mein Filter genau so aufbauen wie Rainer.Denn er ist total zufrieden mit seinem filter.Und wenn ich es geanu so mache wie Rainer, kann ich nichts falsch machen.  

Rainer sein Filter:
Vortex
Pumpenkammer
Spaltsieb 150 Micron
Kaldness __ Hel-X 14
Ozon
40m Patronen

Mein geplanter Filter:
Pumpenkammer
Spaltsieb 150 Micron
Kaldness
40 m Patronen

MFG


----------



## Thorsten (2. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Maurizio,

wasn mit dir los   sonst war doch dein Motto "*Was kostet die Welt*"  

Aber recht haste...ohne zweifel funktioniert Rainer seine Filteranlage gut, soweit ich das aus der Entfernung beurteilen kann.

Wenn Du Ihn genauso aufbauen willst, solltest Du Rainer mal fragen wo er das Siebelement her hat. 

Oder schaue bei Ebay, allerdings gibt es dort nur 200my -> aufwärts.


----------



## Maurizio (2. Feb. 2006)

Hallo Thorsten,

ich habe mich schon mit Rainer in kontakt gesetzt.  
Er hat ein BofiTec Spaltsieb aber die sind mir teilweiße zu teuer.
Habe mich auch schon durch das Internet gewüllt aber leider habe ich nicht so viel zeit wie sonst. Habe nähmlich seit kurzem meine Ausbildung angefangen.Und die beansprucht doch etwas mehr zeit als ich dachte. :? 

Nicht das meine Eltern mir das Spaltsieb nicht kaufen wollen.Aber warum teuer wenn auch billig.Ein Patronenfilter ist auch nicht Teuer aber eines der besten Filter Lösung.  

*"Was kostet die Welt"*

Ich glaube am Anfang hatte ich einfach nicht die Erfahrung mit dem Thema Koi.

Mittlerweile glaube ich das, dass was mir von euch im teichforum.info empfohlen worden ist doch die beste Lösung ist.    

z.b. Patronenfilter Selberbauen  

Habe mir ja letztes Jahr ein Mehrkammerfilter gebaut aus drei 200l Tonnen.Habe ihn nie an den Teich angeschlossen und jetzt habe ich 150l Aquaclay und 100l Aquarock übrig.

MFG


----------



## Maurizio (15. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*



			
				Thorsten schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Spaltsieb hat 250my und es funktioniert reibungslos, die Verschmutzung im Patronenfilter hält sich auch in Grenzen.


Wie oft musst du denn deine Patronen säubern???


----------



## Thorsten (16. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

bisher 1x abspülen, mehr nicht!

Läuft seit Juni 2005 durch.


----------



## Maurizio (16. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Habe mir jetzt den (das) CaompactSieve II bestellt.

MFG


----------



## Thorsten (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

na klasse, dann berichte uns mal weiter von deinem Filterbau 

Hast Du mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos?


----------



## Maurizio (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Ich fange erst am 30.März an zu Bauen! Aber sobald ich anfange mache ich Bilder und Berichte.


----------



## Frank (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Hi Maurix,

deine Signatur hat mich etwas ins Stutzen gebracht. Klär uns nochmal auf, was "BA" heißen könnte. 
Hab alle erdenklichen Möglichkeiten durch, aber eingefallen iss mir nix. Wahrscheinlich so einfach, das ich ned drauf gekommen bin...   

Und mit den Bürsten in der Pumpenkammer ... willst du beides zusammen in einen Behälter packen? 
Hast du das schonmal irgendwo beschrieben? Wenn ja, gib mal noch mal Link bidde.


----------



## Annett (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Moin Frank,

noch nicht ganz wach??   
BA=BodenAblauf


----------



## Maurizio (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Hallo Frank!

Ein BA ist ein Bodenablauf.
Das mit den Bürsten in der Pumpenkammer habe ich selber noch nicht ganz Ausprobiert. Meine Bürsten hat DHL noch im Gepäck. 
Aber ich werde sofort Berichten wenn ich es ausprobiert habe.

@Annett:100 Punkte 

MFG


----------



## Maurizio (18. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Habe die Bestellung vom CompactSieveII rückgangig gemacht. War heute bei Heinrich Sprick und habe das __ Hel-X 14 abgeholt und da stand so ein CompactSieveII, ich sag euch das ding ist ja sau die billig Ware. Wärde mal gucken ob ich ein Sifi kostengünstig erwerben kann. Denn seine Sprifi habe ich in Betrieb gesehen und das funzt wie geschmirt. Finde sie halt nur ein bissen Teuer.

Übrigends kann ich leuten die in der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach wohnen nur empfehlen mal bei Sprick GmbH vorbeizuschauen. Der hat sooooo viel auswahl, das denkt man garnicht wenn mann auf seine Website geht. Und die Koi ....., meine Hochachtung.

MFG


----------



## Maurizio (30. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Habe mir das ganze nochmal überlegt! Ich nehme mir viel zu viel platz weg wenn ich eine Tonne nur Sprifi da stehen habe. Habe gerde das Bofitec Profi mit 450mm Sieb bestellt, Rainer meint es sei ein TOP Spaltsieb.

MFG


----------



## Thorsten (30. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

mensch du bist aber auch sprunghaft


----------



## Maurizio (31. März 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

@Frank: Habe mal ein Bild gemacht von den Bürsten (20 St.) in der Pumpenkammer.


----------



## Maurizio (2. Apr. 2006)

*AW: 150 Micron Siebelement für CompactSieve II ???*

Hallo an alle!

Ich habe jetzt 1Tag die Bürsten in der Pumpenkammer und es ist genial!!! Hätte nicht gedacht das dass so gut funktioniert, da bleibt so viel Dreck drin hängen. Einfach Spitze .

MFG


----------

